

The Twin Prime Hero: Rags, Riches, and Fame in Mathematics (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/5/fame/the-twin-prime-hero

======
yequalsx
His advisor, T.T. Moh, would not write letters of recommendation. This
confirms my low opinion of T.T. Moh. I had him as an instructor at Purdue
during graduate school. The worst teacher I ever had.

~~~
smanatstpete
As per Moh, Zhang never asked Moh for letters of recommendation (I find that
hard to believe. Zhang would not mention it if he had not asked Moh for help).
[http://www.math.purdue.edu/~ttm/ZhangYt.pdf](http://www.math.purdue.edu/~ttm/ZhangYt.pdf)

~~~
yequalsx
Yeah, that's simply not believable.

------
dang
And he just won a MacArthur:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8328587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8328587).
Hard not to feel great about this.

------
asdfologist
Maybe it's just me, but his answers are hilariously terse.

> Are you interested in cryptography?

>> Not so much.

> Would you describe yourself as famous now?

>> Yes.

> Would you accept a medal?

>> Yes.

